# The Last City - available now



## Nick B (Feb 2, 2018)

The Last City is now available for pre-order on Kindle at 99p/99c or equivalent. Release date is the 15th February, it will stay at that price for a week, then increase to its full price. Paperbacks will be available, but are not available for pre-order. 

Pre-order it from Amazon here - The Last City

Enjoy!



 


Twelve outstanding authors come together to bring life to The Last City, a shared-universe anthology from Dust Publishing.

The City, built upon an asteroid, is the last stronghold of humanity in a star system ravaged by a long-ago war. Now, centuries after the apocalyptic conflict, the City thrives — a utopia for the rich, built on the labours of the poor.

From the home of five million souls come twelve stories of adventure, love and loss. Take a leap with Tinashe Arcaid, super-rich brat who thinks adventure is a trip to the dangerous lower levels; crawl through tunnels with Chthenia, a child ‘apprenticed’ to a scavenger who dwells deep beneath the City; or have a drink with Sam Nero, private investigator, dealing with gangsters on the mean streets.


Life in the City can be harsh, but the alternatives are far worse.


Contributing authors — Robert M Campbell — Jo Zebedee — Scott Moon — Juliana Spink Mills — Nathan Hystad — Jane Jago — E.M. Swift-Hook — Rosie Oliver — Chris Guillory — Samanda R. Primeau — Thaddeus White — Stewart Hotston


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 2, 2018)

Really nice cover, Nick. Very evocative of _Alien_. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Nick B (Feb 2, 2018)

Jamie was really pissed when the Star Trek Discovery picture that's almost exactly the same came out... You should have heard him cursing... Same pose, reflection in the helm etc... Jamie did this long before the discovery picture came out.


----------



## Dan Jones (Feb 2, 2018)

But that's a good thing, right? 

(Especialy if Netflix sue and you provide evidence for your working timeline. Ker-ching!)


----------



## AlexH (Feb 2, 2018)

Ooooh, short stories - pre-ordered! Have you thought about formatting as an epub, for Kobo etc.? I don't actually have a Kindle.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 2, 2018)

AlexH said:


> Ooooh, short stories - pre-ordered! Have you thought about formatting as an epub, for Kobo etc.? I don't actually have a Kindle.


You should be able to use Calibre to convert most kindle books


----------



## AlexH (Feb 2, 2018)

Jo Zebedee said:


> You should be able to use Calibre to convert most kindle books


Oh aye, that's what I do, but it's a pain, and the latest version of Kindle for PC changes the books into a format Calibre can't convert.


----------



## Serendipity (Feb 3, 2018)

Exciting times... both now and in the anthology...


----------



## Nick B (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm afraid experience has shown that going wide actually loses money. A lot of people will read on kindle unlimited as opposed to the very low sales you get on other formats, sorry. 
The kindle app is free, however, so anyone with a smartphone, tablet etc can use it. Everything we ever produce will be from free however, so converting it will always be possible.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 3, 2018)

Good going, Nick. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 3, 2018)

From = DRM. Spellchecker didn't like DRM. 
So, all our books will be DRM free.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 3, 2018)

Nick B said:


> Spellchecker didn't like DRM



Who does?

Love the cover (and the one story I've read so far). Hope it does well.


----------



## Gary Compton (Feb 3, 2018)

I never have a prob with Calibre. Format to AZw3 (from correctly formatted Word doc) to put TOC at front, then mobi and epub.

If you get stuck, fire over Word doc and I will convert for you.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 3, 2018)

It's charting in the UK amazon store, be nice if it stays there for its release.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 3, 2018)

#205 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy
Now that's an interesting category for it.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 3, 2018)

2 gay romances in there,so it's right.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Feb 3, 2018)

Now you're scaring people. 

I meant the "Fantasy" at the end, mostly. Not that I can claim it wasn't...


----------



## Serendipity (Feb 3, 2018)

Hey - you peoples has gone international - from Amazon Holland.... 

Plaats op Amazon-bestsellerlijst: #654 Betaald in Kindle Store (Top 100 betaald in Kindle Store bekijken)
#70 in Kindle Store > Kindle-boeken > E-books in andere talen > Engels > Sciencefiction & fantasy


----------



## Nick B (Feb 3, 2018)

I have international followers on twitter who read my stuff, so they bought tlc too.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 6, 2018)

Final files are uploading tonight, launch in 9 days


----------



## Nick B (Feb 8, 2018)

All the formatting and uploading is done for both ebooks and paperbacks.

From the 15th to the 21st Feb the kindle e-book will be 99p/99c or equivalent, after which it will go up to its full price (£2.99/$3.99 or equivalent) and the paperback will be £7.99 in the UK, €8.99 in the EU, $9.99 in the US and Y1599 in JP (I don't have a Yen symbol in this keyboard!!).

We did our best to keep pricing of the paperback down, with smaller margins (less pages) and think it has come out at a good price.


----------



## Serendipity (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh the excitement.... only two days to go... squee....


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 13, 2018)

Good idea to promote the time-limited discount. Plus, you'll get to use the word preantepenultimate on the 18th.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 13, 2018)

Best of luck with it, Thad.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 13, 2018)

Should the paperback be showing on Amazon? I only see the Kindle edition. I'm sure the paperback _was _there, but it was before you mentioned the cheaper price (it was showing over £12 before I think).


----------



## Nick B (Feb 13, 2018)

No, it hasn't been put up yet. It's done but not hit the publish button. I'll hit that Wednesday night, but can take up to 72 hours, though it's usually under 12. So, hopefully will also be available sometime on the 15th. It will be full price though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 15, 2018)

It's The Last City release day! Go and buy it while it's still cheap!


----------



## Nick B (Feb 15, 2018)

SFFWorld article is nice, thanks
@millymollymo 
The Last City: Interview with Authors – SFFWorld


----------



## johnnyjet (Feb 15, 2018)

Got mine!


----------



## ralphkern (Feb 15, 2018)

Got mine!


----------



## Nick B (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who has supported this project, from the authors, to the readers, thank you all. It is charting in the UK top 10 scifi anthologies, and top 30 in the US.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 15, 2018)

I look forward to reading it. I've never read an anthology of short stories set in the same universe before, never mind city. Maybe Clifford D. Simak's City is the closest I've come, which has stories set in different time periods in the same city (the family line continues on in some stories). But The Last City has different authors writing each story of course.


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 16, 2018)

Purchased! Bit of a no-brainer at 99p.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 16, 2018)

Getting closer to top in the US (13/14 in a few categories).


----------



## Nick B (Feb 16, 2018)

Had a bit of an issue where the paperback and ebook were on different pages... All fixed now.


----------



## crystal haven (Feb 17, 2018)

Just bought it.


----------



## Nick B (Feb 19, 2018)

Only 99p/c for a couple more days... 
And if you have bought it, please be super awesome and put a review/rating somewhere!


----------



## Nick B (Feb 21, 2018)

This will be going up to full price tonight (as in pretty soon, before I turn in for bed), so if you want it cheap, grab it now...


----------



## Nick B (Feb 26, 2018)

Don't forget to leave a review (or even just a rating) somewhere if you bought this please guys, it's the most help you can possibly give beyond buying it! Amazon, Goodreads, whatever you are happiest with (but Amazon.com would be the most useful to us!) 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Nick B (Apr 5, 2018)

TLC is 99p/99c at the moment folks, if you want it cheap...


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Apr 18, 2018)

Forgot to post this in here when I put it in the "happy" thread:





And here it is on my library's website on the "new books" page -- they evidently couldn't grab the cover from somewhere, as with the book above it:


----------



## Nick B (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice


----------

